# String wie WAV Datei nutzen



## rumkugeln (5. Jul 2009)

Ich wollte vor kurzem ein Programm schreiben, das eine WAV Datei speichern und abspielen kann. Zum Speichern der Daten wollte ich den Record Management Store benutzen, was bedeutet, das ich die Daten nur als String speichern kann. Kann ich den String trotzdem wie eine normale Datei behandeln? Und wie kann man ihn abspielen? 
(am besten mit der Nokia API erklären)
Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## MiDniGG (6. Jul 2009)

rumkugeln hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte vor kurzem ein Programm schreiben, das eine WAV Datei speichern und abspielen kann. Zum Speichern der Daten wollte ich den Record Management Store benutzen, was bedeutet, das ich die Daten nur als String speichern kann. Kann ich den String trotzdem wie eine normale Datei behandeln? Und wie kann man ihn abspielen?
> (am besten mit der Nokia API erklären)
> Vielen Dank im Vorraus



Also ich vermute mal sehr stark, dass das nicht möglich ist... Denn, wenn ich zum Beispiel auf dem Rechner ne .wav mit dem Editor öffne und wieder als .wav speicher geht diese nicht mehr abspielen, was an den vielen unbekannten Zeichen liegt, wie ich vermute... 

Aber ich denke, dass es schon irgendwie möglich ist (Nicht-Text) Dateien (zwischen) zu speichern... Allerdings vermute ich, dass Du dir dafür jedes Mal die Erlaubnis vom User abholen musst...


----------



## ice-breaker (6. Jul 2009)

:arrow: Sound-Konstruktor


----------



## rumkugeln (7. Jul 2009)

Vielen Dank genau sowas hab ich gesucht. Aber bei Forum Nokia finde ich nie was, die Seite ist sau-unübersichtlich.


----------



## ice-breaker (7. Jul 2009)

ich habe direkt in google nach der API gesucht


----------

